# Gemmy Doug fir



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Last fall I bought a gemmy doug fir with the microphone online (E-bay). Since it arrived in the mids of haunt construction for last year I didn't get a chance to test it for a few weeks. Once I did, everything worked but the Microphone which is why I bought the thing. The questions are, is there a way to test this thing to tell if it's the Mic or the tree?? I tried to plug it (the mic) into the computer (mic in) but it didn't work there. Is that mic sorta special?? it seems to be High impedence. I do have an Multi-meter but I usually use it for diagnosing cars and machines (12/24V). I thinlk I need to set it to ohms but at what setting?? I'm only mildy good with electonics (novice). I did take it apart and saw no obvious bad solder joints or frayed wires. I would LOVE to get this thing working so I can begin Hacking it into a prop. At that point I'll need even more help LOL.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

try hooking a mp3 or stereo speaker line to the fur. just start the sound as low as it will go. then bring it up slow. also your tv or stereo may have a aux to plug the mic in.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The mic is probably a condenser mic so has a voltage across it - plugging these directly into a PC is not a good idea. Put a capacitor in line with the audio socket and also a 10K pot so you can adjust the audio easily.

It's the same as a talking boris mod - link here

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...s-skull-external-sound-source.html#post667319

If the mic isn't working it may be the input circuitry in which case tough luck. However, if the mic plugs in via a socket it may be worth trying to replace the socket as these use the lowest quality/price sockets.


----------

